

Zynga Buys German Game Engine Developer Dextrose AG - vyrotek
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/zynga-continues-international-expansion-buys-german-game-engine-developer-dextrose-ag/

======
vyrotek
I have to admit, I was actually a bit upset to hear this.

I remember finding these guys some time ago and loved what they were building.
Now it seems like it will never be available to anyone.

